

A website to count the votes of #TheDress - SILVERjl
http://colorthatdress.com

======
jgehrcke
The "scientific" conclusion taken by Wired is not correct. Nobody is "wrong".
The phenomenon we observe is known, and it is the manipulative way the
questions were asked that led to the weird hype. See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9120940](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9120940)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9118214](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9118214)

